# Great Miami River Fishing Cincinnati



## Zh9hvc (Aug 6, 2013)

I want to catch some catfish over 5 pounds in the river near colerain... does anybody have a specific spot that is atleast decent.... can u give me a SPECIFIC spot but not ur secret spot... and what rig and bait should i use... I just really want to catch one


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Try the Southwest Ohio forum; this one's for those of us in and around C-bus...


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

First post asking for specific spots. Prolly wont get much feedback. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

jeffyk84 said:


> First post asking for specific spots. Prolly wont get much feedback.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I was thinking myself. Not off to a roaring start.


----------



## Zh9hvc (Aug 6, 2013)

im 15 okay. i just want to catch a catfish in the river. ive been going there simce i was 9 and i havent caught anything over 2 lbs. i just need help with it


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

need to understand where these sizeable catfish dwell before information can be given....its the give a man a fish/teach a man to fish paradigm...this will make you a better fisherman...you need to do some day time scouting to find your hole...a slow moving deep pool, clean sandy/rocky/gravel bottom with current near by and plenty of wooded structure. 

I like to fish with 65 lb braid, a sliding sinker (vary the weight depending on current), then a barrel swivel, then a fluro leader 30# or so, and a 5/0 circle hook.

also: browse the discuss your favorite species / catfish discussions section for more info on rigs, spot selection, etc


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Zh9hvc said:


> im 15 okay. i just want to catch a catfish in the river. ive been going there simce i was 9 and i havent caught anything over 2 lbs. i just need help with it


Age doesn't have anything to do with it; you've posted your question in the wrong forum. Again, this is the Central Ohio forum. Questions regarding fishing the GMR or any water in or around Cinci belong in the Southwest Ohio forum. Most of us don't fish the GMR, at least on a regular basis, but those who post in the Southwest forum know all about the GMR, but don't expect them to give away any holes. 

Here's the thing: The more you participate in discussions in the Southwest Ohio forum, the more likely it will be that another member will take you on a catfish trip in the GMR. As Big Events indicated, take some responsibility and explore the river on your own as that's the only way you will learn how to fish. As an angler, you need to know how to "read" a river on your own, or any body of water, for that matter, in order to catch fish, since you can't always rely on someone else to tell you where the holes are. 

That being said, my best advice for river fishing is as follows: First, get off the beaten path and fish sections of the river that aren't fished that often. Most rivers have game-trails or tow-paths you can follow along the bank that will get you away from a crowd. Get as far away as possible, and then start looking for holes. Big catfish love to sit beneath riffles (i.e. small rapids) and catch food as it pours over the rocks and into the hole. Fish live bait (e.g. crayfish) off the bottom; you'll also catch a lot of smallmouth, but that shouldn't be a bad thing. (Of course, you can always fish rotten chicken liver, cut bait, etc.) Second, wade the river (if it's wadable) as that will give you better access to the holes. If the river is too wide and deep, however, then you need to consider fishing from a canoe or kayak since fishing from the bank will limit your opportunity. In either case, BE CAREFUL. Rivers are unpredictable and dangerous, and most of us here have a story or two about getting in trouble on the water...

Good luck.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

There's a right way and a wrong way. Maybe do a search and read up on it more before asking for spots.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok... By now you know no one is going to give you a specific spot to fish. But if you have been fishing it for the last 6 years then you don't need a specific spot, you already know where to access the river. 

Now for GMR River Catfishing 101: I don't recommend using line less than 10 pound. You really don't need a huge cat rod loaded with 80 pound line to catch catfish but if you are fishing near the cover you should be fishing near you will most likely get snagged and will need the extra heavy line not for fighting fish necessarily, but for pulling free of snags. I usually use braided line in the 25-40 pound range. This is how to rig you line: first you want a free sliding sinker (no-roll sinkers are the best. Send me a PM if you can't find any) anywhere from 2-5 ounces, next you want a heavy duty barrel swivel that will stop the sinker from sliding all the way down to your hook. After the Barrel swivel you want a 12-24 inch leader which goes to a large circle hook. Bait the circle hook with fresh cut bluegill, creek chubs, sucker carp. Use chunks of fish in the 1-2 inch square size range. This is the only rig I use for catfishing the river. I have been fishing the GMR around Dayton for 10-15 years and I can count on ONE HAND the number of fish I have caught that were LESS than 2 pounds. using fresh cut bait is the key to catching quality sized catfish. Most will be in the 5-7 pound range and you might get lucky and hook into one that is 10+pounds. The river is full of fish. The main thing is to put in your time, get your line wet. If you don't have any interest in the first 15-30 minutes reel your line in and cast to a different spot. There is more than enough information in this thread already to put you on fish tonight guaranteed.
Good luck

Here is a pic of the rig I use.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Zh9hvc said:


> im 15 okay.


And I'm a 6 foot redhead chick with double D's.....


----------

